# Grundlegendes Vorgehen zu Programmierung eines Umrichters



## wt15309 (2 August 2021)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen,

Leider bin ich eine Greenhorn in der Programmierung eines Umrichters. Deshalb hoffe ich auf euere Hilfe. Leider habe ich keinen Plan dazu. 

Könnt ihr mir bitte Schritt für Schritt erklären, wie man ein SEW-Umrichter Movitrac LTE - B programmiert. 
Der FU wird über Profinet angesteuert und wird mit TIA V16 programmiert.

Was ich bereits gemacht habe: 
- die Anleitung gelesen bzw. überflogen, nun weiss ich das der Umrichter mit 3 Eingangsbyts und 3 Ausgangsbyts arbeitet.
- Beim Lieferententen angefragt ob er oder der Hersteller eine Beispiel-Programmierung zur Verfügung stellt - Antwort zu diesen Umrichtertyp nicht.

Mir stellt sich also die grundlegende Frage wie man überhaupt bei diesen Thema vorgeht (Ganz unabhängig vom Hersteller).
Was benötigt man für das Ansteuern eines Umrichters FB, FC, DB.......
Wie kann man dies Simulieren ohne Hardware.

Leider habe ich in der Suche nichts gefunden, fals es hierzu dennoch was gibt bitte ich um einen Link dazu. 
Leider stelle ich mich auch etwas blöde an......

Gruß
wt15309


----------



## wt15309 (2 August 2021)

Hallo User, 
es tut mir leid, wenn ich euch belästigen muss. Aber leider bin ich planlos. Ich würde ja gerne einen Kollegen fragen, aber leider habe ich keine Kollegen die sich auskennen würden. 
Ich bin ja schon mit  kleineTipp bzw. Anregungen zufrieden. 

Vielen Dank in Vorraus. 

Gruß
wt15309


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2021)

Als erstes hätte ich an deiner Stelle diesen Beitrag im SEW Forum angehängt.
Als zweites, warum schreibst du nicht SEW kurz an und bittest sie nach einem Basisprojekt / Getting Started



> Ich bin ja schon mit  kleineTipp bzw. Anregungen zufrieden.


Mit kleinen Tipps kommst du da nicht weiter, wenn du komplett ratlos bist...


Ich hänge den SEW Service hier mal an
@SEWSERVICE


----------



## Blockmove (2 August 2021)

Welche Grundlagen bringst du denn mit?
Ansteuerung eines FU ist ja heute schon Bestandteil der Ausbildung.


----------



## TP-Inc (2 August 2021)

Grundsätzlich programmiere ich jedes Fremdgerät ähnlich.
 1. Ich lese mir das Handbuch durch und schau was das Ding alles kann (sofern es nicht 1000 Seiten sind wie beim S120)
2. Ich überleg mir welche Funktionen ich alles brauch.
3. Ich frag beim Hersteller obs einen fertigen FB gibt.
4. Gibts einen dann verpack ich den so, dass er unserem Standard entspricht.
5. Gibts keinen fang ich damit an die Telegramme als UDTs anzulegen.
6. Programmiere alles was ich brauch.

Schritt 1 und 2 simd die wichtigsten…

edit: Schritt 6 ist wahrscheinlich wenig hilfreich… 
Ich versuch so viel wie möglich als Schrittkette zu programmieren. Viele Hersteller liefern Zeit/Zustandsdiagramme zur Ansteuerung. So vermeidet man das mehrere Funktionen (durch falsche Beschaltung aus dem Ablauf) gleichzeitig angefordert werden.


----------



## Nost (2 August 2021)

Frag doch mal bei invertek  nach einem Beispielprojekte. Da kommt der Ausrichter her. Die invertek umrichtet werden von einigen in anderer Farbe in verkehr gebracht.


----------



## Stefan1312 (2 August 2021)

Hallo WT15309...

Also.. du würdest gern allgemein wissen, wie man hier vorgeht... man kann dir diesbezüglich auch sicher helfen... nur wär es super wenn du:

zunächst einmal ein wenig beschreiben könntest:

Welche Hardware du genau hast?
und vor allem was du genau mit dem FU machen möchtest? / welche Anwendung? .. möchtest du deinem Motor eine Solldrehzahl vorgeben und gut is.. oder möchtest du mit deinem FU eine Regelung aufbauen (Druckregelung usw..) ... also das Gebiet ist an sich recht groß..

deshalb wärs super, könntest du uns darüber ein wenig informieren 

am besten Infos zur Hardware.. welche PLC / ein paar Infos zu deiner Anwendung / welchen Motor möchtest du ansteuern, bzw. was du eben damit vorhast..

Kennst du dich mit der Programmierung von PLC`s ein wenig aus? .. oder ist das auch recht neu für dich? / liegt die Hardware momentan bei dir am Tisch herum? , oder ist sie bereits iwo in einer Anlage verbaut? ..


LG Stefan


----------



## Nost (3 August 2021)

Hier die Anleitung zu den Eingangsausgangswörtern mit Belegung eigentlich recht einfach
Anleitung
Hier ein Link zu einem Video was die Einbindung in TIA erklärt
Video Youtube
Mutmaßlich liegt das Fehlende Beispielprojekt daran das der Umrichter nicht von SEW selber kommt.


----------



## wt15309 (3 August 2021)

Guten Morgen, 

erstmal vielen Dank für euere Antworten.

@Stefan1312 
Sorry, klar man braucht mehr Hindergrundwissen. 
Der Umrichter soll universell einsetzbar sein. 
Aber erstmal für die Anwendung Drehzahlvorgabe und verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten abhängig von der Betriebsart. Später Regelung.
Hardware:
CPU 1214C, später soll es mit einer CPU 15... ebenfalls angesteuert werden.
FU: SEW Movitrac LTE-B
Motor: Im Normalfall SEW-Motoren unterschiedlicher Typen, wenn nicht lieferbar andere Hersteller - ja nach Anwendung. 
Im ersten Schritt werden die Motoren zum Antrieb von Wellen, Lüfter, Pumpen verwendet. Später handelt es sich vorallem um sehr leistungsstarke Motoren unterschiedlicher Anwendung. Wenn alles super läuft evtl. eine Servo-Motor antreiben, aber dies ist im Moment nicht das Ziel. 
Leider verfüge ich im Moment über keine Hardware. Das ist auch so ein Problem - es wurde versprochen.... 
Wenn man simulieren kann hilft mir das schon weiter.

Meine Kenntnisse sind eher bescheiden in Punkt Umrichter, die Ansteuerung möchte ich zunächst einfach halten und später erweitern. 
Die Hardkonfiguration müsste eigentlich ok sein - zumindest vermute ich das so. Kann auch gerne ein Bild senden. 

Zum Thema Beispiel-Projekt hab ich bei unserem Lieferarnten angefragt, nach Rückmeldung gibt es hierzu kein Beispiel-Projekt von Seiten des Herstellers. Ich rufe den Hersteller direkt an, wenn die Aussage bestätigt wird dann sind wir hier zumindest auf der sicheren Seite. 

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: 
Kann ein ähnliches Beispielprojekt eines SEW-FU Movitrac LTP-B so abgeändert werden? Oder ist es besser von Vorne zu beginnen?


Gruß
wt15309


----------



## wt15309 (3 August 2021)

@Nost, 
weshalb Invertek? Baut die Firma für SEW?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2021)

wt15309 schrieb:


> Wenn alles super läuft evtl. eine Servo-Motor antreiben


Aber nicht mit dem LTE


----------



## wt15309 (3 August 2021)

@DeltaMikeAir,

das heißt der LTE kann das nicht, richtig? 
Blöde Frage woher weißt du das? Ich weiß ich hab in Sachen Umrichter riesige Lücken. 

Gruß
wt15309


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 August 2021)

wt15309 schrieb:


> @DeltaMikeAir,
> 
> das heißt der LTE kann das nicht, richtig?
> Blöde Frage woher weißt du das? Ich weiß ich hab in Sachen Umrichter riesige Lücken.
> ...


Umrichter gibt es in verschiedenen Ausprägungen

Bei SEW

LTE ist eine Einfach Umrichter und ein Eingekauftes Produkt bei SEW für einfache U/F Drehzahlsteuerungen
Movitrac B ist Butter und Brot Umrichter, kann schon einiges ist aber nicht für Servos
Movidrive  ist ein Umrichter der auch Servos treiben kann für PtP-Positonierungen oder Gleichlauf
Moviaxis ist ein Leistungsfähiges Mehrachssystem


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2021)

Du solltest dich erst einmal mit den minimalsten Grundlagen beschäftigen:
Was ist ein Frequenzumrichter, was ist ein Servoumrichter, was ist ein Drehstrommotor, was ist ein Servomotor...


----------



## wt15309 (3 August 2021)

@rostiger Nagel,
Vielen Dank für die Info. 
Also Movitrac - nur für einfachfache Antriebe ohne Servo
Movidrive mit Servo
Moviaxis hab ich noch nicht gehört, aber der kann mehre Achsen ansteuern
Mir ist noch der Movifit ein Begriff. Wofür wird dieser verwendet?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2021)

wt15309 schrieb:


> Mir ist noch der Movifit ein Begriff. Wofür wird dieser verwendet?


Kannst du eine Suchmaschine bedienen?
https://www.sew-eurodrive.de/produk...ic/standard-umrichter_movifit-fc_classic.html


----------



## wt15309 (3 August 2021)

Nochr zur Haredwarekonfig. Bilder. ich denke dies müsste so passen.


----------



## Blockmove (3 August 2021)

SEW, wie alle anderen Hersteller auch, bietet auch Schulungen an.

Einen Servo ohne Grundlagen und ohne jemand fragen zu können, ist schon sehr ambitioniert.
Vorallem hängt an einem Motor auch noch Mechanik und da sind mal schnell ein paar tausend € geschrottet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2021)

wt15309 schrieb:


> Später handelt es sich vorallem um sehr leistungsstarke Motoren unterschiedlicher Anwendung.





Blockmove schrieb:


> SEW, wie alle anderen Hersteller auch, bietet auch Schulungen an.


Das denke ich mir eben auch. Wenn es später um "leistungsstarke" Motoren geht, was immer das auch bedeutet ( 11KW / 100KW / 1MW )
dann sollte das ja wohl drin sein. Vor allem kann man hier so viel falsch machen....


----------



## wt15309 (3 August 2021)

Dank euch für die Infos. 

Lassen wir bitte das Thema Servo beseite. 
Im Moment wichtig ist der LTE. 

Danke für eure Hilfe. 

Gruß
wt15309


----------



## Blockmove (3 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir eben auch. Wenn es später um "leistungsstarke" Motoren geht, was immer das auch bedeutet ( 11KW / 100KW / 1MW )
> dann sollte das ja wohl drin sein. Vor allem kann man hier so viel falsch machen....



Ich hab mir, als ich das erstemal Moviaxis verwendet hab, einfach SEW zur Inbetriebnahme geholt.
Die Kosten lagen auch nicht höher als für eine Schulung, aber ich hab quasi Einzelunterricht bekommen


----------



## wt15309 (3 August 2021)

Hallo,
meine Firma spart  im Moment wo sie kann - Schulungen sind seit 1,5 Jahren nicht drin, außer man zahlt die sich selbst und verwendet seinen Urlaub dafür. 

Gruß
wt15309


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab mir, als ich das erstemal Moviaxis verwendet hab, einfach SEW zur Inbetriebnahme geholt.
> Die Kosten lagen auch nicht höher als für eine Schulung, aber ich hab quasi Einzelunterricht bekommen


Das bedingt aber auch, dass man die S7 Seite etwas beherrscht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 August 2021)

wt15309 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine Firma spart  im Moment wo sie kann - Schulungen sind seit 1,5 Jahren nicht drin, außer man zahlt die sich selbst und verwendet seinen Urlaub dafür.
> 
> Gruß
> wt15309


Das heißt eigentlich:


> Meine Firma spart, kostet es auch ein Vermögen


Es ist nicht immer Preiswert sein Halbwissen selber erarbeiten,
oft ist eine gute Schulung besser.


----------



## wt15309 (3 August 2021)

@rostiger Nagel, 

ich glaube, man kann behaupten das ich hier nicht unbedingt die Besten Voraussetzungen habe. Aber was soll ich machen? 
Meine Situation ist bes......
Dennoch man muss das Beste draus machen.


----------



## Blockmove (3 August 2021)

wt15309 schrieb:


> @rostiger Nagel,
> 
> ich glaube, man kann behaupten das ich hier nicht unbedingt die Besten Voraussetzungen habe. Aber was soll ich machen?
> Meine Situation ist bes......
> Dennoch man muss das Beste draus machen.


Hast du die Youtube Videos von SEW angeschaut?


----------



## wt15309 (3 August 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, 

nun hab ich mit SEW-Support telefoniert, naja er meinte prinzipiel sollte das Beispielprojekt LTP-B funktionieren. Das Steuerwort ist ähnlich bis gleich. Er ist sich aber nicht sicher....... Wenn es nicht fnktioniert soll ich nochmal anrufen. 
Ansonsten kann er mir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Einfach Probieren sagte er. 

Ok, ich starte also mit den Beispiel-Projekt. 
Falls Ihr Erfahrung hierzu habt, wäre es sehr nett sich zu Äußeren. Danke.

Gruß
wt15309


----------



## Blockmove (3 August 2021)

Wenn du keine Hardware hast, kannst du nicht viel testen.
Du kannst halt schauen, ob deine Steuerworte passen.
Wenn ich neue Hardware einsetzen muss, dann mach ich eigentlich immer einen Testaufbau.


----------



## Stefan1312 (3 August 2021)

Hallo,
also ich würde in deiner Stelle einmal schauen, ob du für den Umrichter eine Software findest.

Frag einfach beim Support nach oder benutz Google  ..
ich würde auf dieses Programm hier tippen:






						Software LT Shell | Software | SEW-EURODRIVE
					

Die Software LT Shell sorgt für die Inbetriebnahme der Umrichter MOVITRAC® LTE-B / LTP-B oder der dezentralen Antriebseinheit MOVIFIT® basic.




					www.sew-eurodrive.de
				




damit solltest du dir den Status vom Umrichter. (also von den digitalen Eingängen, Ausgängen und auch von den Steuer und Zustandsworten anschauen können.. -> wenn du an den FU etwas sendest, dann siehst du hier auch ob der Sollwert ankommt und ob dieser richtig interpretiert wird.

Bei den älteren SEW-Movitrac Umrichtern heißt die Inbetriebnahmesoftware: Movitools Motion Studio
Bei Sinamics Antrieben von Siemens: Starter
usw.

Solche Tools erleichtern dir die Inbetriebnahme ungemein! (unbedingt verwenden  )

für deine Inbetriebnahme würde ich mir den *SEW FU unbedingt zulegen!, *(sonst wirds schwer  - wie willst du denn dein Programm sonst testen? )

der FU soll notfalls neben dir einfach amal am Tisch liegen... und whs wirst du eine 24V Spannungsversorgung benötigen. - nachdem du deinen Umrichter mit 24V versorgt hast ( die passenden Klemme musst du dir eben im Handbuch raussuchen) solltest du mit dem Umrichter reden können. -> eine Kommunikation zwischen Umrichter und deiner Inbetriebnahmesoftware sollte möglich sein. ( PS: ein drehen lassen vom Motor ist hier natürlich nicht notwendig, hierfür benötigst du dann natürlich 230V/400V - hol dir hierbei Hilfe!)

Danach kannst du dich gefahrlos um die Kommunikation zwischen PLC und Umrichter kümmern und versuchen dich Schritt für Schritt in das Thema einzuarbeiten.

Hoffe das hilft einmal fürs Erste..

LG


----------



## wt15309 (3 August 2021)

Hab jetzt gerade geschaut ob der Testschrank endlich fertig ist. 
Diese Woche wurde es mir versprochen - wie die letzten 3 Wochen. 

Gruß
wt15309


----------



## Stefan1312 (3 August 2021)

arbeite dich zunächst einmal in die Programmierung der PLC ein... 
Bei Siemens gibts PLC-SIM .. damit kannst du deine Programm zumindest einmal ohne Hardware (PLC) testen..


----------



## Amine (25 März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir verwenden für unser Projekt einen Umrichter von Control Techniques C300 .
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Siemens Kommunikationsbaustein (für TIA-Portal V16) um das Steuerword und Statusword zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben. Die Kommunication wird über Profinet erfolgen.
ich bin sehr dankbar auf jeden Rat.

Gruß,

Amine


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 März 2022)

Amine schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Siemens Kommunikationsbaustein (für TIA-Portal V16) um das Steuerword und Statusword zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben.




```
SteuerwortZumFU := DeinGeneriertesSteuerwort;
AusgelesenesStatusWort := StatuswortVomFU
```


----------



## Amine (25 März 2022)

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 
ich brauche eingentlich sowas ähnlich wie das:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 März 2022)

Dann schreibe sie dir doch bzw. wende dich an Control Techniques ob die Beispielprogramme oder Getting starteds haben.


----------

